# cost of diesel



## pwood (Nov 9, 2011)

just ordered 100 gallons of diesel for the heater at $4.06 a gallon. Then i hear on the news that our diesel is more expensive because the oil companies are exporting diesel to mexico and south america for a better profit margin? sure glad we taxpayers give them tax breaks and subsidies so they can bend us over:censored


----------



## mjesse (Nov 9, 2011)

I switched from a gas truck to diesel in 2004. Regular gas was at $3.05 and diesel $1.75.

Now diesel is the same as premium gas? I realize there was a switch to "cleaner" diesel in '05 or '06, but c'mon!!

I've since dumped the diesel truck for a smaller people-mover


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 9, 2011)

Supply and demand determine prices http://www.investmentu.com/2011/September/diesel-fuel-export-record-highs.html

Maybe if they could build more refineries they would have a larger supply to distribute.

http://www.investmentu.com/2011/September/diesel-fuel-export-record-highs.html

http://www.api.org/statistics/fueltaxes/upload/Diesel-Tax-Map.pdf


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

The only way more refineries will get built is if we abolish the EPA.


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 9, 2011)

Recently heard a prediction that fuel prices (in general) will start rising, the prediction was for gasoline to be above $4.00 a gallon (in Texas, where we usually are on the low end of the price spectrum) by Easter 2012.  The prediction was made based on the increase in worldwide demand for fuel.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 9, 2011)

If only the market economics fairy wouldn't spend so much time equilibrating supply and demand through price adjustment.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 9, 2011)

Oil at $95.00 a barrel but our fuel prices continue to rise.

Even with oil at that price and despite a reduction of demand our pump prices do not equate. Now we will have to deal with further slow down hence even less demand from the European markets hitting a wall.

Hope and change is happening alright, hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 9, 2011)

Oil at $95.00 a barrel but our fuel prices continue to rise.

Even with oil at that price and despite a reduction of demand our pump prices do not equate. Now we will have to deal with further slow down hence even less demand from the European markets hitting a wall.

Wait for the tax increases. Hope and change is happening alright, hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## Frank (Nov 9, 2011)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Hope and change is happening alright, hope for the best and expect the worst.


Latest is new federal tax on Christmas Trees @ 15 cents per tree for marketing board


----------



## Keystone (Nov 9, 2011)

So the best is the government allowing us a Christmas tree and the worse is the .15 cents:/


----------



## JBI (Nov 9, 2011)

When diesel was purchased almost exclusively for commercial purposes, the oil companies kept the price low for the business community. Once diesel became a consumer commodity (diesel fuel passenger cars...) it was only a matter of time before the price gouging started. Today the law of supply and demand is basically, 'We have the supply and We demand you pay more for it.'


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> Latest is new federal tax on Christmas Trees @ 15 cents per tree for marketing board


Amid Uproar, White House Sidelines "Christmas Tree Tax"

Conservatives had branded the proposed 15-cent fee on fresh-cut trees as a tax on Christmas.

By Greg Howard | Posted Wednesday, Nov. 9, 2011, at 5:32 PM ET

Was President Obama really trying to ruin Christmas with a now-sidelined plan to impose a 15-cent fee on fresh cut Christmas trees?

Depends on whom you ask. News of the so-called "Christmas tree tax" prompted an uproar on Twitter and on a number of conservative-leaning websites, with at least one Republican lawmaker (Rep. Steve Scalise of Louisiana) throwing around the word "Grinch."

The effort, which was scrapped by the administration on Wednesday, the same day it was set to go into effect, would have imposed the fee on most American growers for each fresh-cut Christmas tree sold this holiday season. ABC News explains that the proposal was backed by the very growers that would have had to pay the fee, and that the money would have gone to a new marketing board set up by the tree growing industry, much like the "Got Milk" dairy marketing campaign or the beef industry’s "What’s for Dinner" commercials.

Some of Obama’s most vocal critics, unsurprisingly, saw things a little differently. The Heritage Foundation, for one, argued that the 15 cents would be passed onto consumers. "The economy is barely growing and nine percent of the American people have no jobs,” David Addington, who previously served as Vice President Dick Cheney’s chief of staff, wrote on the group’s blog. "Is a new tax on Christmas trees the best President Obama can do? And, by the way, the American Christmas tree has a great image that doesn’t need any help from the government."

White House spokesman Matt Lehrich had this to say in response to the whole thing: "I can tell you unequivocally that the Obama Administration is not taxing Christmas trees. What’s being talked about here is an industry group deciding to impose fees on itself to fund a promotional campaign."

The growers echoed that sentiment. "The program is not expected to have any impact on the final price consumers pay for their Christmas tree," the National Christmas Tree Association said in a statement.

Regardless, the White House said Wednesday afternoon that the Agriculture Department was delaying the implementation of the new fee and would take another look at the issue before making a final decision.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 10, 2011)

> What’s being talked about here is an industry group deciding to impose fees on itself to fund a promotional campaign."


And it is not goverments role to collect those fees. It is a round about way for an industry association to have goverment "require" (tax) non industry association members.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

mt you got it. Our politicians seem to use deception, manipulation and any number of contrivances all in the name of democracy with out the democratic process.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 10, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> mt you got it. Our politicians seem to use deception, manipulation and any number of contrivances all in the name of democracy with out the democratic process.


  We are a republic, not a democracy.


----------



## pwood (Nov 10, 2011)

moonbeam Jerry Brown levied a $150.00 per parcel fire tax yesterday on rural property owners in california. I guess they think us backwood bubbas are rolling in marijuana revenue and can affford another tax levied without representation. this only applies to rural areas. When california has major earthquake, fire damage they raise the sales tax on all of us to cover rebuilding the cities,highways, and bridges etc.. they are singling out the rural population for special trweatment. I'm ready to attend a tea party!:cowboyhere's looking at you guv:butt


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Never said we weren't a republic, I said that many bad things happen in "the name of democracy" with out the benefit of a democratic process.

You see we are a republic and that means we give power to our government with a constitution. Our government right now wants to ignore the constitution and make its own rules through the use of executive order and regulation. They say that we are doing this by the will of the majority (democracy) and yet they do not want to put that will to a popular vote. When the majority speaks up and a new law is made then the people in power try to destroy it through the legislative branch. Both sides do it. Both sides are wrong.

Smoke and mirrors. Shell game. The big con.


----------



## north star (Nov 10, 2011)

** * * **





> You see we are a republic and that means we give powerto our government with a constitution......Our government right
> 
> now wants to ignore the constitution and make its own rules through
> 
> ...


And this is new how?....No disrespect to you gbhammer, ...just frustrated& angry at the politicos for their constant "smoke and mirrors" dog & pony show.

** * * **


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Not all that new, just harder to ignore these days with the current economic problems. The point to it is that the White House knew that they were stepping over the line with the whole "messing with Christmas / Grinch" thing. To hard to hide the aravice in this case.


----------



## north star (Nov 10, 2011)

** * * **

Me thinks that we are dangerously close to having this

thread shut down for being of the political nature, ...so

I'm going to eject now before I / we get flamed! D`OH !!

** * * **


----------



## codeworks (Nov 10, 2011)

we've been taxed unfairly without proper representation for way to long. those with the gold pull the strings, the rest of us pay for it. this c@@p hit the fan in the 70's and nothing was done about it (in government). smaller cars, smaller motors, tighter houses, bigger profits, lower (not climbing wages)pay scales, it doesn't seem to matter who's in the white house, it's tssdd. "green fuel from corn, what a joke it takes more fuel to grow and process that junk than it's worth, but the corporate farms get paid to grow it. run your deisel on recalaimed fuel (like fry oil) without paying the taxes for highway use and you get nailed BS,BS,BS


----------



## pwood (Nov 10, 2011)

i sense an occupy building codes message board movement! where do i pitch my tent?:mrgreen:


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Now thats funny. Occupy ha ha LMAO

North star :agree I am going to bail as well.

Sorry for the diversion all.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 10, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i sense an occupy building codes message board movement! where do i pitch my tent?:mrgreen:


  AWM pitch fits, not tents.


----------



## Alias (Nov 14, 2011)

Just called for price of #2 dyed kerosene - $4.14 gal. with tax.  No Christmas cheer here this year.

Diesel (car) is $4.089 at the local gas station.

Sue


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 19, 2011)

Wooh hoo - just passed a gas station with gas for $2.99 a gallon on my way to work this morning - you go Houston.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 19, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i sense an occupy building codes message board movement! where do i pitch my tent?:mrgreen:


Your first stop will be at the zoning board for a use varience.  The next stop will be at the inspector's office for a building permit.  You will need to get permits for sewage and water lines, and an engineers report on the structural integrity of your tent.  Don't forget a parade permit to walk on the city streets.


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 20, 2011)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Your first stop will be at the zoning board for a use varience.  The next stop will be at the inspector's office for a building permit.  You will need to get permits for sewage and water lines, and an engineers report on the structural integrity of your tent.  Don't forget a parade permit to walk on the city streets.


And don't forget your drums


----------



## pwood (Nov 21, 2011)

i've decided to put up my yurt instead of the tent. nobody knows what to do about yurts! :mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Nov 21, 2011)

Had one inquiry into a yurt in 17 years of enforcement.

Small rural community in western Sullivan County, NY. 50 pound ground snow load.

They came back with plans for a straw bale house...


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Had one inquiry into a yurt in 17 years of enforcement. Small rural community in western Sullivan County, NY. 50 pound ground snow load.
> 
> They came back with plans for a straw bale house...


Did they build the straw bale home? We had two enquiries about straw bale homes since I have been here (6 years) and have had three that were built without permits.


----------



## JBI (Nov 22, 2011)

I was changing jobs as they were looking for a NYS Registered DP to seal the plans. At that time I knew of one in NYS. Straw bale is detail heavy if you do it correctly. Moisture content of the bales is just one critical component. Our 'dry' season is pretty short.


----------

